# What domestiv sheep has horn closest resembling to the bighorn



## jason_mazzy (Mar 5, 2011)

Seeing as getting a big horn looks to be a long way off. If I was looking for a thick browed heavy horned sheep breed that has trophy type skull, which would resemble in skull and shape and horn size that of the bighorn?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 5, 2011)

They're horns aren't as big as big horns, but Horned Dorsets have nice horns.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 5, 2011)

Scottish Blackface also have nice horns.


----------



## kooltex (Mar 5, 2011)

Texas Dall, but they aren't technically domestic.  THey do captive breeding for hunting preserves though.


----------



## collector (Mar 5, 2011)

Try googling Barbados blackbelly sheep. They look similar to big horns!


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 5, 2011)

Try American Black Belly sheep.  They have gorgeous horns and some folks actually breed them for hunting preserves.  They were developed by crossing Barbados Black belly sheep (which are naturally polled) with Mouflon sheep.


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 13, 2011)

European Mouflons, Armenian Mouflon, Red Sheep(armenian MouflonXTranscap urial- natural cross, happens in the wild all the time), Transcaspian Urial and there are some other Urial Species but those are very uncommon in North America and Stumberg Sheep(Mouflon X sheep that started out of a MouflonXMarco polo argali).
All those are Wild sheep and have nice horns, no Sheep in  the world has horns as thick and heavy as the Bighorn. The above are more like Dall or Stone sheep when it comes to horn mass.

All are highfence species of sheep. All very beautiful! All on my list of species to own at some point. 
I hope to win the lottery some day!  The armenian, reds and urials generally run around $4000-5000 per sheep, more for rams over a year old. Haven't seen many Stumbergs for sale yet, they are not as common and largely made up of mouflon blood since only 1 ever marco polo argali ram existed in North America and I think the breed started off with that ram and 5 mouflon ewes(the argali ewe didn't survive the trip) and then crossing the F1s among themselfs and with mouflons.

Then there are also Corsicans, Hawaiian Black, Texas Dahl, Desert Painteds, Desert Sand and American Black Bellies which are domestics created out of Mouflon X with various domestics to make different looking trophy sheep for the hunting ranches. These generally run anywhere from $100-$5000 an animal, depending on source and age. 
If just from a breeder that breeds them just because(like me) around $150-$300 is the norm per ram, depending on how old it is. If you buy stock from ranches breeding for the throphy farms the prices get more up there.


----------



## Nature Watcher (Mar 13, 2011)

The Jacob sheep have 2-6 big horns.
They are similar to the Big Horn.


----------



## RustyDHart (Mar 20, 2011)

The Scottish Blackface have good size horns in both sexes.....


----------



## jason_mazzy (Mar 31, 2011)

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> The Scottish Blackface have good size horns in both sexes.....http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheeppics_007.jpg


these look nice. Are they quite expensive as lambs?


----------



## RustyDHart (Apr 1, 2011)

No...reasonable.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 1, 2011)

Rusty - how did lambing go
Jason - these sheep look great


----------



## RustyDHart (Apr 2, 2011)

30 lambs so far.....21 ram lambs and only 9 ewe lambs....what's up with that?   I have three more ewes to go....    Had lots of twins this year....


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 2, 2011)

well since u r ram heavy perhaps we can work a deal!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 14, 2011)

Any news


----------



## RustyDHart (Apr 15, 2011)

34 lambs this season....25 rams and only 9 ewes...the last 4 have been single ram lambs....I have one VERY pregnant ewe to go....and by the looks of her...she'll have a whole litter......I've never had a ewe get this big before....   and I have had two ewes give triplets before...not common in this breed.   So I'll have VERY few ewe lambs from this year and maybe a few ewe lambs from last year for sale....and tons of ram lambs available later when weaned.....first come first serve.   Happy lambing!!!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 15, 2011)

Keep the disabled combat vet in mind when you are ready to sell a ram............


----------

